# This is sad... graphic detail warning



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Today I went to a feed store to pick up some hay. Usually they have 100+ goats there. Today when I went there wasn't a single goat left in any of the pens they were all gone..
I asked the manager what happened to them and he said the U.S. army bought them all. They came in and bought every single one of them. Saying they were going to play in a grassy field and cuddle with soldiers. 
This didn't seem right so when I got home I asked my dad about it (he's a veteran for the US army) he said that the goats are used for paramedic training. They'll go shoot, stab, or break the goats leg, generally injure it in some way. And the paramedics will have to keep it alive for 24 hours and then the goat will be put down. 
This seems like animal abuse to put the goat through this.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe put a warning in the title?

I wish I hadn’t read that tbh


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Coming from a military background that sounds a little (a lot) far fetched...nice story from PETa but a completely groundless accusation...you might want to check your sources before swallowing all that you read on the interweb...I find an allegation like this pretty crass considering what day it is


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I too find this very hard to believe.

Did the Store Manager really believe these goats were "going to play in grassy fields and cuddle with American soldiers"? I assume he's a reasonably intelligent adult?

This whole story is in very bad taste, IMO.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It is true that the US armed forces do use live animals (usually goats) in their trauma training. However the practice has diminished greatly over the years, in part due to activism against it. Congress has recently re-examined this practice and it may end up abolished altogether. 

The story that some random feed store sold all their goats to the Army under false pretenses is very likely false. The doesn't go out goat shopping among civilians for one, and they certainly wouldn't need 100's of them. It's very specialized training for an elite group of combat medics, after they have completed specialized training using mannequins and other medical training exercises. 

Like so many of these urban myths, there is an element of truth here, but so much sensationalized BS attached that one runs the risk of not being believed at all, and the real message - that we don't need animal testing in medicine gets lost in the BS


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Try reading the men who stare at goats perhaps the while herd has gone to work with psychic soldiers which means they will have a nice life doing not much.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> Try reading the men who stare at goats perhaps the while herd has gone to work with psychic soldiers which means they will have a nice life doing not much.


Try as I might, I cannot understand this sentence.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Try as I might, I cannot understand this sentence.


It's as simple as I have said read the men who stare at goats

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Men-Who-St...21&sr=8-2&keywords=the+men+who+stare+at+goats

It's based on a true story about the US military's attempts under the Bush administration to train psychic soldiers by getting them to stare at mainly a herd of goats in order to kill the goat with their psychic powers, they also try staring at hamsters occasionally.

Obviously, it didn't work so the goats led a very nice life apart from being stared at by a troop of elite soldiers.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> It's as simple as I have said read the men who stare at goats
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Men-Who-St...21&sr=8-2&keywords=the+men+who+stare+at+goats
> 
> ...


Without punctuation, it was not at all obvious that it was a book; it does not sound like my sort of book so ''thanks, but no thanks''.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Its well documented in the UK the MOD have been using live pigs in horrific military experiments like this - so probably not as far fetched as it sounds.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8507616.stm

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20383673
.......................................................


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Without punctuation, it was not at all obvious that it was a book; it does not sound like my sort of book so ''thanks, but no thanks''.


The book is quite famous, sorry you are upset. What I was trying to nicely say is that maybe the goats are being used for a good but crazy purpose as in the men who stare at goats.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> sorry you are upset


I'm not.


----------

